# Exhaust manifold fasket 98 altima



## swdatta (Nov 16, 2006)

I have 98 altima. Couple of weeks ago I had to replace my engine because my timing chain broke. So I decided to have an old engine put in the car. After the engine was put in, there is some noice. Now I found out that I have to change the exhaust manifold gasket because there is a leak. To replace the gasket, does the whole exhaust manifold have to be taken off? Trying to understand how the gasket can be replaced.
Also, when there is a leak, does the engine rough or just the opposite?

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes, the heat shield, down pipe and manifold must come off.
If you don't have one buy the Haynes repair manual {# 72015} for your car, available
at most parts stores for $ 15- 17. Pages 2A-5 and 2A-6 will help you with info and photos
in doing the replacement.


----------

